

Ask HN: Working in Canada? - throwaway_s41

Hi,<p>I am in the process of shutting down my failed startup in India and am thinking of applying for developer jobs (preferably in Rails) in Canada. I do not have a Visa and was wondering if Canadian startups&#x2F; product development companies are open to sponsoring visas for the right candidate. I have a fair bit of development experience and come from a really good college here.<p>I read through the immigration websites and did not find anything that stood out to be such a massive hurdle. Now, given the realities of the US H1B visa lottery, doing something similar in the US is practically impossible right now.<p>So people who have gone through this, can you give me some idea of how feasible this is? Should I bother applying at all or is it too impractical for a company to go through the visa hassle? Anything else that I should know&#x2F; consider before I start applying for jobs in Canada?<p>Thanks a ton for your time.
======
GABaracus
In my experience, most Canadian businesses won't consider you without the
correct visa. I haven't really heard of too many companies sponsoring someone.

Have you considered doing some contract work through oDesk or similar? If you
establish some contacts with American / Canadian companies and prove your
value, they may be more inclined to help you come over.

------
francoismathieu
There you go: Start-up visa

[http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/business/start-
up/ind...](http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/business/start-up/index.asp)

~~~
throwaway_s41
Thanks for your reply. I don't want to start a company there, at least not
yet. I want to work for someone there; something along the lines of a
temporary worker ([http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/apply-
who.asp](http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/work/apply-who.asp)) or even a federal
skilled
worker([http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/index.asp](http://www.cic.gc.ca/english/immigrate/skilled/index.asp)).
The processing time for an FSW is about 19 months, too long for a typical
employer to wait.

